# Bottom line



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Woodworker handshake: hold both hands up, wiggle fingers & say 'I am a woodworker & I have all *TEN!*

M

PS Had a class & when I said that one student held up a mangled paw and said "eight and-a-half" . . .

M


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

> Woodworker handshake: hold both hands up, wiggle fingers & say I am a woodworker & I have all *TEN!*
> 
> M
> 
> ...


I've been in the trade over 40 years and I've never seen a tradesman do such a thing. Too much like tempting fate I suppose. Usually, the occasional and simple, " mind your fingers" to the apprentices is enough.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Had a close call once. Lost a little tip of my finger. I'm super carful nowadays.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

+1 Texcaster. No one I ever knew in the shipyards would do that. Tempting fate as he says. 
..... and boatbuilders and fishermen are maybe a little more superstitious than most.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> +1 Texcaster. *No one I ever knew in the shipyards would do that*. Tempting fate as he says.
> ..... and boatbuilders and fishermen are maybe a little more superstitious than most.
> 
> - shipwright


That's because none of them still had all 10….LOL


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My shop teacher was missing a finger… made an impression.


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Vintage saw stop ad huh?


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Never work with a carpenter with electrical tape on his power cords . . .

It wasn't a shipyard, it was a Woodworking 101 class . . .

M


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I'm reminded of Riley on the Bob Vila show seemed like every episode he had a finger taped up.

I used to LMAO they never mentioned it but you knew the guy had to be a little clumsy.


----------

